# Old Russian Watch?



## nevets10 (Jul 27, 2010)

I can't read the maker and my photo is a bit rubbish but here it is, working fine and really nice hands.


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

nevets10 said:


> I can't read the maker and my photo is a bit rubbish but here it is, working fine and really nice hands.


Hello,

That is a very nice 1st MWF Sportyvnie with a 17j 2634 cal movement.Congratulations.

Best Regards,

Russ.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Thanks Russ, I was halfway through working out "Sportsman" with my handy Cyrillic alphabet, but I reckoned that wasn't right! :lol: Probably "Sportster"? more like? Once again a snippet of knowledge for future reference. And a NICE watch BTW! :yes:


----------



## nevets10 (Jul 27, 2010)

Just been googling 'Sportivnie' quite a lot out there info wise, what are the funny straps these types of watches seem to be put on called?


----------



## sheepshearer (Oct 27, 2009)

that's a beauty - i'm after one like that - well done

i think you mean a "bund" strap


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

The "BUND" strap is usually two parts, the thinner strap fits through the lugs and over the spring bar, then under the watch case itself and back out over the spring bar and out through the lugs again - just like a NATO on any fixed spring bars watch - but then there's a wide "cuff" section as well which goes round your wrist. Probably one of the few ways to successfully fit a leather strap to a fixed spring bar watch. :yes:

I've never been entirely happy about open end straps where you glue or rivet the ends of the leather after you've fitted them around the spring bars - never seem as if they would be strong enough to me


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Menat to add, Uncle Roy often has good Bunds for sale at the RLT website! :yes:


----------



## nevets10 (Jul 27, 2010)

Gave it a clean and polish . . . looks great now, must have had 50 years of dirt on it. Been wearing it all afternoon


----------



## sheepshearer (Oct 27, 2009)

alright - you don't have to rub it in 

seriously - that's a really nice example, enjoy it!


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

Just found this one in my box,is your lug width 16mm?.this one is gold plate AU 20 17 j.

































bowie


----------



## nevets10 (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice, presume that one was made for export as it has english writing on it ?

Yes its 16mm, thats why im after a 'bund' strap - although its not that small a watch, the 16mm looks a bit thin on my wrist.


----------



## sheepshearer (Oct 27, 2009)

you could get an 18mm and notch it 1mm on each side.

i managed to get an 18mm on my 16mm Pobeda with some persuasion and no notches - very happy with it and it does "man it up" a bit


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Looked at this again and thought - that would look bl00dy lovely on a strap from the vintage watch guy! :yes:

Not cheap though, but would suit this down to the ground I would say! :lol:

Try this link - and enjoy


----------



## nevets10 (Jul 27, 2010)

Very nice, they look good and decent quality by the looks of it - interesting site too


----------



## nevets10 (Jul 27, 2010)

Apparently this model was made in 1952 to celebrate ussr in the olympics - if this is true I dont know for sure - but there is the same watch with a swimmer.

And one with a motorbike.


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

What about this strap low price on a well known site.Item number: 230515667963

bowie


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2010)

Anyone have an idea of how many different brands [And which] the 2634 movement was fitted into.

We've got two different companies so far,I guess this is another one of those widely used utiitarian movements Huh ?.


----------

